# Any ideas to protect under-slung spare wheel from rusting?



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Got a(nother!) puncture recently and when the AA man removed the spare from the under-slung cage, he pointed out that the steel wheel was very rusty and suggested it needed attention. Just got back to base and have removed it. Took it to local paint spray-shop who inspected it and quoted to shot-blast back to bare metal, treat, prime, paint and lacquer, cost around £100 inc VAT. My Peugeot dealer has quoted for a brand new replacement wheel at £109 inc VAT. So latter option seems better, particularly since some of the corrosion on the existing wheel seems quite deep, especially around the rim which appears cracked in places. 

The question is, has anyone come up with a way of preventing the replacement from suffering the same fate? Obviously, any form of protection needs to be able to resist the forces of air drag driven water, salt, mud, grit etc that it will be exposed to, yet still needs to let any water drain away rather than accumulate. Could I use something like Waxoyl on the wheel itself (presumably NOT the tyre!) or would that cause problems?

The cage and retainers are also fairly rusty on the surface but not enough to weaken them. My intention is to spray with WD40 and apply marine grease (which I happen to have) to any moving parts, threads etc. Any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

ACF50 Will protect it, available on well know auction site.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi rodgerblack.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Please don't use WD40. Waxoyl would sound a good choice for the wheel rim best not to get it on tyre. As for the cage, grease moving points and maybe use the stoneguard type underseal. It should be able to take the stone chips and water.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Grease of any sort will be OK but wipe it off when fitting the wheel

I have a large bin liner which my wheel will fit into so put it in there with an ext tail for the pressure gauge so i can check the pressure in situ


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

jud said:


> hi rodgerblack.


Hi to you too, Jud! Was that it?!

By the way, are you Scots? The reason I ask is that most Scots spell Roger as Rodger, as you did. Rodger is a fairly common surname, especially in Scotland. I have never known anyone with a forename of Rodger but nearly everyone in Scotland, even some of my own relatives, misspell it this way. :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Hi Grease of any sort will be OK but wipe it off when fitting the wheel I have a large bin liner which my wheel will fit into so put it in there with an ext tail for the pressure gauge so i can check the pressure in situ


Thanks. Yes, I gather grease/oil and rubber, especially tyres, is not a good mix!

I had thought of something like a heavy duty bin liner, or plastic rubble sack, completely encasing the wheel and tyre. However, my understanding was that that was more likely to retain any moisture that did find its way inside, e.g. if it frayed around the edges, and hence cause more corrosion, whereas with it open to the air at least it would be dry some of the time. But that understanding may be completely wrong on my part, especially if you've already successfully done this for some time.

I had wondered whether something like a plastic dustbin lid with drainage holes might work . . .


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd doubt that a new Peugeot wheel will have anything like the required quality or quantity of paint on it even from new. 

Personally if I had a new wheel I'd consider getting it powder coated from the start, then find a suitable way to protect it - how about a 4x4 wheel bag, used to house a wheel inside a vehicle and to protect the interior from dirt?


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

If it's only a spare and not rotated onto the vehicle, I would clean off the grease and rust domestically (i.e. with a pressure washer and wire brush). then hand paint with silver or black Hammerite (no need to prime)


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > hi rodgerblack.
> ...


 hi . sorry about the spelling spell check would not work . any what i was going to say is once a year ( mine is exposed ) at least go through the motions as if you had a puncture ( good practise ) grease the wind down mechanism spray grease the rim and wipe down check tyre job done . a good jack & wheel brace you don't need the AA for a puncture . as for black plastic bags to cover the wheel they will only rip & are a distraction to other drivers .jud


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > hi rodgerblack.
> ...


 p.c trouble . what i do is lower the tyre every year to clean and check and grease . if you get a good jack and wheel brace you don.t need the AA to change a tyre .jud


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

How old is the vehicle? £110 for a steel wheel is a bit steep, that's into alloy wheel territory. I would pick up a spare on eBay, often you can pick one up with a decent tyre for well under £50 delivered.

Van wheels get rusty, its the nature of the beast, but usually a wire-brush drill attachment will bring them up and then just a liberal spray with silver hamerite / steel wheel paint will have it looking like new.


----------

